# trouble with PE design next



## nikkiann34 (Jul 13, 2012)

i have got a brother 770 machine and have purchased PE design next. I have imported a jpeg of my logo and pressed on auto punch but when it converts to stitches i lose some of the lettering and detail and the colours change. does anyone no what i' doing wrong and can help me....it is really frustating...lol


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Auto punch on a jpeg or other bitmap type of image in PE Design Next does not work terribly well. It is very dependent on the artwork you feed it, the colors, the amount contrast between the colors, etc. I have used a couple of times successfully, but usually the results are not great. You can fiddle with the settings in the auto-punch dialog boxes, but overall, it is hard to get good results.

If you want to automatically digitize something in PE Design Next, a better approach is to get your artwork in a vector format* in a graphics software package like Corel Draw or Illustrator, then export it in Windows metafile (.wmf) format. The in PE Design, open a new document, go to Home>>Import Patterns>>From Vector Image... and then bring in the .wmf file you saved.

PED will import that file and convert to stitches on the fly. You will get much better results this way. 

Still, no auto-digitizing program is perfect, and you will likely have to do some fiddling regardless. 

Admittedly you will spend a fair amount of time either converting your jpeg to vector, or just hand digitizing the thing in PE Design from scratch. If it was easy, everyone would be doing it. 

* If you don't know how to get your artwork converted from a jpeg into a vector format, then you will need to learn that.


----------



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

we where never happy with using the PE next software we had older berninia software that we liked more. Most times we just spend the 15 and send it out to a flat rate digitizer for 15 its cheaper than me wasting an hour of my time to work on it.


----------

